# Wacom intuos4 mit hal einrichten [solved] nach xorg1.9

## MarcenX

Hallo zusammen,

Versuche mit hal meine Einstellung einzurichten. Nur leider mit mäßigen Erfolg.

Ich hab den Treiber als Modul eingerichtet.

Meine 10-customwacom.fdi Datei

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

<!-- Stift -->

    <match key="info.category" contains="input">

      <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom">

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.USB" type="string">On</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge>

<!-- Druckempfindlichkeit -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Threshold" type="string">1</merge>

<!-- Stifttasten -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button1" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button3" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TPCButton" type="string">on</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.KeepShape" type="string">on</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.PressCurve" type="string">0,5,95,100</merge>

      </match>

<!-- Eraser -->

      <match key="wacom.types" contains="eraser">

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">eraser</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.USB" type="string">On</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Threshold" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TPCButton" type="string">on</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.KeepShape" type="string">on</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.PressCurve" type="string">5,0,100,95</merge>

      </match>

<!-- ExpressKeys -->

      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="pad">

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">pad</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.USB" type="string">On</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Die unter /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ liegt.

Jetzt wird nur die Stylus-einstellung geladen und der Eraser und das Pad nicht und Funktionieren auch nicht.

Der Auszug von der Xorg.0.log

```
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Intuos4 6x9

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Wacom Intuos4 6x9: always reports core events

(**) Option "PressCurve" "0,5,95,100"

(**) Option "KeepShape" "on"

(**) Option "Threshold" "1"

(**) Option "TPCButton" "on"

(**) Option "Button1" "3"

(**) Option "Button2" "2"

(**) Option "Button3" "1"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Intuos4 6x9" (type: STYLUS)

(--) Wacom Intuos4 6x9: Wacom USB Intuos4 tablet speed=38400 maxX=44704 maxY=27940 maxZ=2047 resX=5080 resY=5080  tilt=enabled

(--) Wacom Intuos4 6x9: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=44704 bottom Y=27940 resol X=5080 resol Y=5080
```

So weit so gut nur leider lädt er die anderen Sachen dann nicht mehr.

Da komm ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter was mit meiner 10-customwacom.fdi nicht stimmt.

Mein System

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7-v2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-v2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_650_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Jun 2010 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /usr/X11/xdm/Xserver"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages maketest news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls npt nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Kde=4.3.5

Xserver=1.7.6

xf86-input-wacom=0.10.6

Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp Hilfe.

Gruß

MarcenXLast edited by MarcenX on Fri Dec 31, 2010 7:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## musv

Du solltest Deine Anstrengungen etwas mindern. Ab xorg-server-1.8 funktioniert hal sowieso nicht mehr. Trag das Ding in die xorg.conf ein und/oder warte gleich darauf, dass xorg-server-1.8 stable wird.

----------

## MarcenX

Ist zwar nicht die beste Lösung.

Mit hal geht es leider nicht egal was ist einstelle.

Hat wohl was mit dem Stylus zu tun den er nicht richtig zuordnen kann.

Wenn ich

```
<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge> 
```

weg lass, lädt er alles nur nicht meine Einstellungen.

----------

## MarcenX

So nach dem Update auf Xorg 1.9 geht es nach ein wenig Basteln. 

```
# ================

# Wacom Intuos 4

# ================

## Stift

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Wacom class"

   MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"

   MatchProduct "Wacom Intuos4 6x9"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver       "wacom"

   Option       "USB"        "on"  # USB ONLY

   Option       "Mode"       "Absolute"

   Option       "TPCButton"  "on"

   Option       "KeepShape"  "on"

   Option       "Threshold"  "50"

   Option       "PressCurve" "0,5,95,100"

   Option       "Button1"    "1"   # Stifttasten

   Option       "Button2"    "2"   # Stifttasten

   Option       "Button3"    "3"   # Stifttasten

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"       "true"

EndSection

## Radiergummi

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Wacom eraser class"

   MatchProduct "Wacom"

   MatchProduct "eraser"

   Driver       "wacom"

   Option       "Type"       "eraser"

   Option       "USB"        "on"  # USB ONLY

   Option       "Mode"       "Absolute"

   Option       "KeepShape"  "on"

   Option       "Threshold"  "30"

   Option       "PressCurve" "5,0,100,95"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"       "true"

EndSection

## Touchring

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Wacom cursor class"

   MatchProduct "Wacom"

   MatchProduct "cursor"

   Driver       "wacom"

   Option       "Type"       "cursor"

   Option       "USB"        "on"  # USB ONLY

   Option       "Mode"       "Relative"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"       "true"

EndSection

## ExpressKeys

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Wacom pad class"

   MatchProduct "Wacom"

   MatchProduct "pad"

   Driver       "wacom"

   Option       "Type"       "pad"

   Option       "USB"        "on"  # USB ONLY

   Option       "Mode"       "Absolute"

EndSection

```

Das ganze hab ich unter

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-wacom.conf
```

 gespeichert

Wenn der Ordner xorg.conf.d noch nicht vorhanden ist mit 

```
mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
```

 erstellen.

Wenn ich die Option "Type"  "stylus" beim Abschnitt Stift hatte, lädt er diese nicht.

PS: ohne hal unterstützen.

```
USE="-hal" emerge xf86-input-wacom
```

----------

